# FS:Price Reduced African Cichlids Tropheus sp. Red Chilanga F1/F2 Colony of 15 - $120



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

I have a colony of 15 tropheus sp red chilanga. They are larger than 1.5". In this tank there are 3 Wild Caught Chilanga and about 12 F1 Chilanga so that is why i say these juvies could be F1/F2. They are all in great shape and live well with the other tank mates.
Here are a few pics of the WC as well as the juvies. i would also be willing to sell groups of 5 at a time as well.
pm me if interested.


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

bbbbuuummmppp


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

bbbbuuuummmpp


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

bbbuuuummmmppp


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

bbuuummpppppp


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Another good deal. Free bump.


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

bbbuuummmppp


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

Bbbuuuummmmpp


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

to the top


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

bbbbbuuummmppp


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

bbbuuummmppp


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

bbbbuuummmppp


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

Price dropped to $120 for 15 chilanga. $8 per fish can't beat that deal on these great looking trophs.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I have to say that J cock is giviving a good deal. Bump


----------



## Just-Koi (Oct 29, 2012)

wow.... good deal. Nice looking fish too !


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

bbbuummmpp


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

bbbuuummmpp


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

bbbuuummmppp


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

bbbuuummmppp


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

bbbuuummmppp


----------

